# Lynn Woods September 20th, '08 (lots of pics!)



## awf170 (Sep 20, 2008)

Such an awesome day for riding.  Absolutely perfect weather.  Actually having someone to ride with plus starting before 5pm meant I had plenty of time to dick around with my camera.  So here are some pictures.


Me = white bike
Cousin = dark bike

Short but steep roller:











NIce grippy granite:





TIme to go up it:





Small drop:





Another one of the million granite rollers:





Praying that I make it onto the narrow bridge:





Yay!





Oh crap, I didn't even get to the hardest part yet:





Victory:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 20, 2008)

Making the log ride look easy:










My turn:









Fail.

Attempt two:









Fail, again.

Climbing:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, noes:





Quite the save:





My turn:









Victory.

And a nice roller to end the day:


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2008)

Sick photos, Austin. I think the only thing there I'd try is the log stunt you wiped on... :lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 21, 2008)

I love how your TRs have photos instead of words.   Way to go!  You are an ANIMAL!!!


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool photos... So i take it as the wooden stunt at the end is outside of lynn woods?

PS I guess that some graffiti guy went over some of the work by Ichabod on the skull rock... I guess it looks like crap now becasue of it... It's really too bad becasue that wall was a work of art.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sick photos, Austin. I think the only thing there I'd try is the log stunt you wiped on... :lol:



I would try the bridge in the last picture.

Just wait until you see some of the footage Brian shot from todays ride at Case Mt. Totally F'g insane is the only way to describe what our guides were doing on bikes.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Just wait until you see some of the footage Brian shot from todays ride at Case Mt. Totally F'g insane is the only way to describe what our guides were doing on bikes.



Yes, that is the only way to describe it.  It's going to take me a while to go through it all.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> Cool photos... So i take it as the wooden stunt at the end is outside of lynn woods?
> 
> PS I guess that some graffiti guy went over some of the work by Ichabod on the skull rock... I guess it looks like crap now becasue of it... It's really too bad becasue that wall was a work of art.



Yep, they are right behind were we parked.  I just didn't know they were there at the time.  

And yeah, I saw the boneyard a couple of weeks ago after some did that.  What a couple of douchebags.  I was kind of hoping one of them slipped off the rock, and was laying in the rocks below dead.  Sadly there was no bloody corpse in the rocks below.  




MR. evil said:


> I would try the bridge in the last picture.
> 
> Just wait until you see some of the footage Brian shot from todays ride at Case Mt. Totally F'g insane is the only way to describe what our guides were doing on bikes.



Don't under estimate that last bridge.  It is a lot worse than it looks, and took me a while to work up the courage.  I still think you might do it, but is pretty freakin' sketchy.  

You went to Case without me?  i h8 u guys, die.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow...nice pictures, Austin.  Great job.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> .
> 
> You went to Case without me?  i h8 u guys, die.



It was a last minute thing. We were supposed to ride Nassahegan but plans changed. Its probably a good thing you did come with the group we rode with today. You might have killed yourself trying to ride what our guides were riding.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> It was a last minute thing. We were supposed to ride Nassahegan but plans changed. Its probably a good thing you did come with the group we rode with today. You might have killed yourself trying to ride what our guides were riding.



This sounds like a challenge to me.  ;-)  Are you guys going to ride there again soon?  From the sound of it I really want to ride with these guys.  Or get the whole clan to take a road trip up to Lynn woods.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> This sounds like a challenge to me.  ;-)  Are you guys going to ride there again soon?  From the sound of it I really want to ride with these guys.  Or get the whole clan to take a road trip up to Lynn woods.




I am not sure we will ride there with them again. It was fun watching them do there thing and getting some pointers. But not really our thing. There should be some vid up tonight of these guys and you can judge there skills for yourself.........Personally while watching these guys I have never felt so inadequate on a bike before.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice shots, I like them a lot!


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Personally while watching these guys I have never felt so inadequate on a bike before.



I need some of that right now.  I haven't ridden with any really good riders in over a month now and as a result I'm starting to get far too cocky about my biking abilities.  I think it's time to go ride with the guys from Dieselbikes.com again and get completely shown up.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Personally while watching these guys I have never felt so inadequate on a bike before.



Agreed.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Personally while watching these guys I have never felt so inadequate on a bike before.





bvibert said:


> Agreed.



Why are you guys beating up on yourselves? There will always be guys better than you. Set your own realistic personal goals and be happy when you reach them. Personally, I'm very happy with my progress after 4 months. I'm doing more than I ever thought I would. It seems like I'm settling into being pretty much an XC guy with some "cross stuntery" mixed in. It's apparent that Austin has progressed more than any of us though. :smash:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why are you guys beating up on yourselves? There will always be guys better than you. Set your own realistic personal goals and be happy when you reach them. Personally, I'm very happy with my progress after 4 months. I'm doing more than I ever thought I would. It seems like I'm settling into being pretty much an XC guy with some "cross stuntery" mixed in. It's apparent that Austin has progressed more than any of us though. :smash:



Greg,
I don't think I can really explain it. It wasn't just that these guys had tons of balls and were a bit crazy. But that they rode bikes like they were an extention of there body. It was like we had our own personal X-games going on right in front of us.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg,
> I don't think I can really explain it. It wasn't just that these guys had tons of balls and were a bit crazy. But that they rode bikes like they were an extention of there body. It was like we had our own personal X-games going on right in front of us.



Sounds rad. They've also probably been riding 20 years. Keep it in perspective.


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Sep 21, 2008)

Great photos.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why are you guys beating up on yourselves? There will always be guys better than you. Set your own realistic personal goals and be happy when you reach them. Personally, I'm very happy with my progress after 4 months. I'm doing more than I ever thought I would. It seems like I'm settling into being pretty much an XC guy with some "cross stuntery" mixed in. It's apparent that Austin has progressed more than any of us though. :smash:



I'm not beating myself up, I'm just in awe of their abilities.  I don't feel like I should be riding like them at this point, hell I don't know if I ever will (or want to, I tend to like a faster pace).  I'm happy with my progression thus far.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm quite content with some good xc single track with a couple log crossings and rollers thrown in,


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 22, 2008)

Man, looks like you got some awesome trails in your hood. Love the look of those rock gardens!!


----------

